# Cabin Fever Expo 2009?



## Cedge (Dec 10, 2008)

Yup..... It's fast approaching that time of year again. Cabin Fever will be held in York Pa. the weekend of Jan. 17 and 18. Their annual consignment auction is scheduled for Friday the 16th.

I missed it last year due to family obligations but SWMBO made it clear that she wanted me to attend this year. Yeah.... she's a keeper. I know Tin and most of the local PA gang will probably be there, but who else is panning to make the trip? 

Maybe a scheduled meet and greet or perhaps a meal at a great little Italian eatery we found, last time there? What say you?

Steve


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm going to Cabin Fever and I like Italian food ;D so keep me posted.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Jadecy (Dec 10, 2008)

I will be there! ;D

I will have my flame eater and model diesel on display as well as some items that were not built by me. I will be a vendor this year if anyone wants to stop by and see me.


----------



## RonGinger (Dec 10, 2008)

Im going to be there- I wouldn't miss it. I am working on a new model steam launch, I just cut the boiler tube before I stopped to take a break and read this. Its going to be a very close model of my 17ft steam launch, which will be in the auction on Friday.

Im also going to have my Emco CNC lathe conversion running in the CNC demo area, making small hex bolts.

I talked to Gary earlier today. He said he has a lot of great stuff for the auction, so much that he is going to put about 100 lots up on a silent auction basis on Saturday.

He is also planning for the Saturday night reception at the York Museum of Industry. This is for exhibitors only- you must have models on the table to get ticket. During the day on Saturday Gary will be handing out tickets for all exhibitors. It was a great event last year, good food, free beer, and lots to see.

I'm also going to be running a 3 day Mach CNC workshop at the show.

Its going to be busy and fun. We should pick a time and place for all the readers of this group to meet, just to see faces and connect names.


----------



## Hal (Dec 10, 2008)

PLEASE take lots of pictures for those of us that won't make it to the show.

Hal


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 10, 2008)

Steve,

Me and SWMBO will be there. Look forward to meeting with you.

Eric


----------



## kennyd (Dec 10, 2008)

I will be there also, It's only 1.5 hours away ;D


----------



## Bernd (Dec 11, 2008)

Just got the OK ;D from the SWMBO and CFO that we can go. So just got done booking the hotel.

This'll be my first time to Cabin Fever. Look forward to meeting you guys.

regards,
Bernd


----------



## CrewCab (Dec 11, 2008)

A little too far for the UK contingent unfortunately  ........... but two things guys ............. ;D

1) Take plenty of pictures

2) Have a great time 


 ;D

CC


----------



## kf2qd (Dec 11, 2008)

Well - I have to be back in Philly (getting to hate the city, definately ain't the Rio Grande Valley...) for the month of January so I'll be trying to get there for a few hours on saturday. Made it to the last couple NAMES shows. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 11, 2008)

Bernd  said:
			
		

> Just got the OK ;D from the SWMBO and CFO that we can go. So just got done booking the hotel.
> 
> This'll be my first time to Cabin Fever. Look forward to meeting you guys.
> 
> ...



Very cool! I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Bernd (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm making up a name tag with the HMEM logo on it and my name so you guys can avoid me. :big:

Bernd


----------



## kvom (Dec 12, 2008)

Steve,

How are you getting there?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 12, 2008)

Since so many of you are coming I may as well hide for the weekend LOL. 
I signed up for Ron's CNC seminar so Mrs Falcon and the Fledgling AKA the Lego Kid will be tending the display. 
We will be arriving @ 8:30 AM or so on Friday so can reserve table space for anyone on the board that is planning on attending. Last year we saved a spot for Fernroar Jaquari and phill. If you like the idea of an HMEM exhibit area I /we can save a spot for you. Let us know if you want a spot saved and about how much space you will need. There will be air lines. Mrs falcon is thinking of writing names on a red table clothe. The show covers the table in basic white. 
Tin


----------



## Cedge (Dec 12, 2008)

Kvom
We'll be loading the #2 land yacht and driving up, probably on Thursday. We'll be departing for home sometime Sunday morning, but will possibly swing by the show before we leave. Are you going? I'm still trying to confirm if Tim is still up for the trip. George's ship tending schedule isn't going to let him make it.

Tin
I'm only bringing one engine this time, figuring it will at least get me in as an exhibitor, but having an attended spot to display it is a nice idea. If you don't mind...save me a small table space for the Water Pressure Engine. I'm mostly coming to wander around the floor this year...(grin)

Steve


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 12, 2008)

Steve,

So I should aim for Saturday instead of Sunday to go?

Eric


----------



## Cedge (Dec 13, 2008)

Eric
From what I observed last couple of times I was there, some of the exhibitors begin packing up shortly after noon on Sunday. Friday is a good day to go because everyone is setting up and once done, they have time to kibitz. Saturday is a mad house and you literally spend all day talking to the visitors. I don't know if it's the common experience, but my table had people 5 and 6 deep, at times, all day Saturday and again most of Sunday morning. I'm looking forward to trying out that side of the table this year...(grin)

Advice for the first time visitor....
Take a decent digital camera (you'll go broke using film) with plenty of flash memory capacity. You do NOT want to be stuck using your cell phone camera there. The level of sensory overload is quite extreme and without photos, you won't be able to recall 5% of what you'll see, once you leave. Trust me on this one.

Comfortable walking shoes... it's a pretty fair sized venue and you'll walk it all, more than once 

Cold weather gear... I've been there twice when it was bone marrow chillingly cold. (-19°F with snow and chill factors as low as -60°F) Southern folks just ain't got that kind of wardrobe.

Introduce the SWMBO's ... it helps keep you out of trouble when you get distracted and lose track of time. If they conspire to leave for a shopping trip, just keep your mouth shut...(grin)

Take an insane amount of toy money... many items in the consignment sales area and the auctions (active and silent) will surely be calling your name. 

Other things to do...
Amish country is close by and well worth the time for a side trip experience. Damned good cooks too, so try their local fare. Harley Davidson Factory tour... nuff said. Hershey Chocolate factory is near by and a fun tour for the kids. I'm sure the locals can provide even more things to do and see, but these are a few we've enjoyed to the max. Add in several really good local mom and pop eateries and York is a great weekend. When in doubt, ask a local.... they tend to be quite happy to share the local best kepts, even with oddly accented strangers.

Steve


----------



## Bernd (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll be there Friday afternoon. Staying at the Comfort Inn on George Street.

Bernd


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 13, 2008)

The fair grounds are 73 acres . There are several entries exits into the fair ground from several roads. So getting into out of the fairgrounds is not a problem. They put in a traffic light on Carlisle St so you can turn left or right to get out. There has never been a parking fee. The event hall IIRC covers the area of 3 football fields.
Getting into the exhibit hall into the exhibit hall on Saturday AM can be a little hectic being an exhibitor helps you can get in early.
Tin


----------



## metal mite (Dec 15, 2008)

I plan to be there on Saturday, and Sunday.
Two other guys and I are splitting a table.

We have a project going of two Diesel/Hydraulic 
locomotives.

We'll have miscellaneous, train parts, Phase 2
machine tool accessories, and extra used tooling items.

I'll try to have a couple steam pumps depending on time.
Always have loco Side rods, expansion links and other stuff. 

May take my Hustler 7.5" locomotive. Too early to tell exactly.

Does anyone need any Phase 2 rotary tables, vises, or other items?
I'll bring them up.

Kap Pullen


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 15, 2008)

Tin,
I'm planning to get to Cabin Fever early on Friday and will be there through Sunday. You can reserve a few air ports for me if you're there before me. Friday is my big schmoozing day. Anyone out there who's going - stop by and introduce yourself. Only sickness or a blizzard (of epic proportions) will keep me away :big:

Tin - your email address in your profile failed

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 15, 2008)

oops there was a minor error in it try it now.


----------



## dreeves (Dec 15, 2008)

I plan on being at the show on saturday. I look forward to meeting the other members


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 17, 2008)

I just made my reservations last night. I will be there Friday thru Sunday. I will have a fair sized assortment of my work including the Holt that was pictured on this board. I will be running it and several others. I also will be staying at the Comfort Inn on George street so for any others in the area please stop by and say Hi!
gbritnell


----------



## Cedge (Dec 23, 2008)

Just confirmed reservations at the Holiday Inn Holidrome on Loucks Rd. Looks like it's a done deal. I'm headed to Cabin Fever this year. Looking forward to meeting some of the faces behind all the text. 

Steve


----------



## ed miles (Dec 28, 2008)

Cedge, how far is it from Heller Town to York PA. I can't find my PA map. Have friends there and it might be a good idea to visit them and the show both at the same time. Only problem up here in January is the weather.

Ed


----------



## Mainer (Dec 28, 2008)

Ed, just use www.mapquest.com and it will tell you how far and give driving directions.


----------



## ed miles (Dec 28, 2008)

Cedge, how far away is Heller Town from York. I have a friend there and since a visit is overdue it would be nice to combine them. There is no map of PA in my map box so your help would be great.

Ed


----------



## Cedge (Dec 28, 2008)

Ed
Being located in the sunny upstate of SC, I'm afraid I'm clueless as to where Heller is, let alone it's location in reference to York PA. As Mainer suggested.... www.mapquest.com is more likely to have your answer. Heck... I just got me a Garmin GPS so I could get there....LOL

Steve


----------



## Bernd (Dec 28, 2008)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Ed
> Heck... I just got me a Garmin GPS so I could get there....LOL
> 
> Steve



Steve,

Is it steam powered? :big: :big:

Bernd


----------



## Cedge (Dec 28, 2008)

Bernd

But of course. Isn't everyone's?...LOL

Steve


----------



## Cedge (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone seen any local weather information for the Cabin Fever Week/Weekend?

Steve


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 10, 2009)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Anyone seen any local weather information for the Cabin Fever Week/Weekend?
> 
> Steve



fri/sat sunny and cold, sun cloudy and cold.

Eric


----------



## Bernd (Jan 10, 2009)

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> fri/sat sunny and cold, sun cloudy and cold.
> 
> Eric



Same up here in New York. Only we get that lake effect snow. Hope it doesn't snow. Cold isn't to bad.

Told the wife to dress warm. They said on the weather report tonight that is going to be the coldest it's been in 4 years. We're looking at near 0 degrees Thursday to Friday and single digit temps for Friday.

Hey as long as I can get out of the driveway I'll be there. :big:

Bernd


----------



## Cedge (Jan 10, 2009)

Just checked the 7 day forecasts for York and DC areas. 30-40% chance of snow on Tuesday and Thursday with sunny and very cold the rest of the week. Cold as in lows of 5°F above and highs of 20°F and less. Looks like the grandsons might get to see things dressed in white finery.

Steve


----------



## Bernd (Jan 11, 2009)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Looks like the grandsons might get to see things dressed in white finery.
> 
> Steve



Well then, don't stop in York, Pa. if you want to show him "White Finery". Come on up to Rochester, New York. Will give you both cold and white. :big: :big:

Hope to see you at the show Steve.

Bernd


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey guys Looks like a good dozen or so folks from the board going to CF

Slight change in plans . Mrs falcon has to work that weekend. 
Good new is a friend of my son's will be able to tag along. So they will be setting up and manning the table. 
So far plan on meeting phil first thing (am friday am and picking a spot then reserving space for steve/cedge, ferroar, and jauqery if anyone else wants space in the same area reserved let us know. 
Phil I am thinking of the same area as last year what do you think?
Tin


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 11, 2009)

Tin,
Last years spot was great. I'm going to try to get there around 9 am. See you

Cheers,
Phil


----------

